# Moving Spitfire libraries t a New iMac



## ZagatoV12 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi there,

Newbie question. Two years ago I bought lots of Spitfire Libraries and stored them on a separate hard drive having installed them on an older machine. I've just bought a new iMac and want to use the libraries with a new install of Logic Pro X and Contact of course. The libraries are still on the external drive, now connected to the new machine. How do I attend to the issue of licensing the libraries for the new machine. In the Spitfire Library Manager under my account the libraries are marked as having been installed (on the old machine) and I don't want to re-download all the libraries.

Can anyone please help me with how this is done, if anyone has done this themselves already? I got a useless response from Spitfire Audio when I asked them. :-(

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ZagatoV12 (Nov 20, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> You can just add them to kontakt on your new machine, I believe. That's if they're fully licensed-addable libraries of course, otherwise you can still just access them as normal through kontakt's file browser.


Many Thanks Aoiichi. I thought it must just be something like that but I couldn't see any easy way to authorise the libraries on the new system. It turns out that the sequence of operations is as follows:-

1 Install the new version of Kontakt on your new system
2 Download and authorise all the Native Instruments apps and libraries that come with your Kontakt Ultimate subscription or whatever you've purchased. In my case it was an upgrade from KU9 to KU11
3 Connect your external drive with your additional Spitfire Audio and other third party libraries
4 Start Kontakt and click on the Libraries Tab
5 Click on the Add Library button just below it and navigate to the folder in which the relevant Spitfire Library is stored
6 Follow the prompts to add the library to the Kontakt database
7 When that's completed look at the left hand panel where the libraries are shown in the list with their icons and scroll to the library you've just added
8 when you see the new library you will notice a very small 'Activate' tab on the right hand top edge of the new library's icon - click that and follow the prompts to add the relevant activation code that came with your library purchase information.
9 When that step is complete, the library will no longer have the 'demo' notice shown and the library will be fully active on your new system
10 Repeat for all the libraries you want to add to your new Kontakt system in the same way.

My problem was that I got most of the way through that process on my own but didn't spot the 'Activate' tab on the library icon, so I couldn't see any way to activate the libraries on my new system. Spotted it by accident after going back through the process again.

Thanks for putting me on the right track, that made me go back and look again more carefully 

Best regards

Mike


----------

